# Boston University - College of Communication (M.F.A. Cinema & Media Production)



## Chris W (Jun 12, 2016)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School Boston University - College of Communication (M.F.A. Cinema & Media Production). Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 10, 2018)

The Film School Boston University - College of Communication (M.F.A. Cinema & Media Production) has been updated.



> Updated Notification of Decision, Letters of Reference, and Portfolio Requirements


----------



## Chris W (Sep 19, 2019)

The film school Boston University - College of Communication (M.F.A. Cinema & Media Production) has been updated:

Not accepting admissions for 2020


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Aug 19, 2020)

The film school Boston University - College of Communication (M.F.A. Cinema & Media Production) has been updated:

Updated acceptance data


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Mar 12, 2021)

The film school Boston University - College of Communication (M.F.A. Cinema & Media Production) has been updated:

Added new Acceptance Data tab with up to date acceptance data calculated from our application database.


----------

